# Got 7/8 Hunslet?



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here has the new 7/8 scale Accucraft Hunslet up and running?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes 

Picked it up from Comley last weekend. Have run it on the bench twice. First time the water ran out first. but secondtime water and gas were evenly matched 
I am not sure you want to run the water all out of the blowdown at the beginning as the instructions say. But maybe it will be more efficient as it is broken in 

Will run it on track this weekend 

jim


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Jim, 

Mine, also from Pete Comley, arrived on Tuesday. I hope to bench test it tomorrow. I'm waiting for builders plates and name plates and also hope to get some drain cocks from Paul Bailey. 

Do you visit the 7/8 lounge? 

Jack


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

My first Accucraft live steam engine, the Quarry Hunslet 0-4-0 Red 7/8th scale (1/13) arrived this week after ordering it over one year on 5/23/2012.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/910161...232920931/


Bryan


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has drain cocks to fit. E-Store ap-21613


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris, 

Those drain cocks are too large to be used as cylinder drain cocks. The one you mentioned is used to replace, say, the drain on the lubricator.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

The drain cocks from Paul Bailey, UK, are his own manufacture (not from Accucraft) and are in the testing stage now. Paul's Dad is testing a set. They are of the self acting type often used in larger scales.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

No one mentioned ' cylinders'. Since CDCs are not needed on UK locos, nor do they come with them for the same reason it was only natural to assume the discussion was not about CDCs. I believe currently only the Kalahari NG15 comes with CDCs. Run the Hunslet on track, a layout. You will find it runs like dream first time and every time. The WD Baldwin and Earl/Countess, w/o CDCs, ran flawlessly first time out of the box. Frankly Pearse does a better job of factory tuning than the US - (sorry Cliff). 

If you are possessed by CDCs remember, English CDCs face forward. US CDCs face backwards. The Brits are very practical in this matter.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Yup, CDC. And yes they do shoot forward. I've been involved in this hobby on and of since 1981 and my main interest is in UK prototypes. The Accucraft Hunslet has some issues of which some are easily corrected and some are not. My first project is to make a replacement tank cap since the screw on one is not very practical.. Second project is to remove sharp edges from oil filler plug and paint. Nice loco of a very desirable prototype but quality control need just a tad of attention. I may buy a second one.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, 

Where are you ordering the name plate/builder plate? 

May have to look over at 7/8 lounge. A while ago I decided that this steam chat would be the only chat sight I would inhabit 

They ran Hunslets at Nanimio on Vancouver Island to haul coal to the loading dock. 

I have some tip gondolas in 1:20 that I will look at when I run this weekend 

jim 

.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Jim, 

Have a look at http://www.rhoshelyg.me.uk/MDC.html I ordered them and expect a month wait. If they don't arrive in reasonable time I will try to make them myself. Dealing with UK vendors can be frustrating at times and delightful others 

The lounge is more scale specific unlike mylargescale. Some very nice people on the lounge. I visit both but mainly post on the lounge since it is 7/8 

One of the fellows on the lounge says 180ml of water to start.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep, the red one will be fine. 
Forum and nice pictures here:


SE Lounge 

Andrew


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Yesterday, I read the instructions and looked the Hunslet over with a friend at Pennsylvania Live Steamers. 

It does not have a sight glass and does not appear to cleanly fit a Goodall valve in space available under cap for water fill. 

Installing a chuffer should be rather easy. 

I will check with Train Department for help here, but it initially looks like the Hunslet will be a display piece, rather than a running live steam engine. 

Bryan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodalls should thread on just fine. The prototype had a M10 filler cap and we had a goodall under it at Diamondhead. I have my own goodalls and they are a low profile so you can adapt them to a quick disconnect without modification along with a small diameter unlike the large ones Accucraft recently changed to. Chuffers are also in stock here in the US already and have been shipping.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 
Will the chuffers fit in the narrow stack? 


jim


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By Jim Overland on 24 Jun 2013 08:44 AM 
Jason, 
Will the chuffers fit in the narrow stack? 


jim 
Well Jim I can answer that one. I thought that the slim stack would need the 7/32" Chuffer to get the best resonance, but when I tested it, the standard 1/4" one was better. So the SCAC18 is the one - same as Emma - and Jason has them. They eliminate the oily spray from the stack.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

If you're handy you can make a chuffer. Once my QH is replaced or repaired I plan to experiment with chuffers. Basically they rub me the wrong way since I think the loco should do the chuffing but in the case of these toy type piston valve beasties a chuffer makes sense. There was an article on making a chuffer in 16mm Today a while back.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I confirmed that my loco has cylinder blowbye. this is apparently caused by the holes in the bottom of the 
cylinders to allow adding cylinder cocks. bad idea. I think there is more on this on the 7-8th page 

I also here that Accucraft will have a recall on this


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

The drain cock holes in the cylinders are a part of the problem. According to Accucraft UK (posted on the 7/8" Forum - Live Steam), the leak around the piston at the drain cocks (ends) of the cylinder are due to the piston not being properly centered in the cylinder bore so that the piston overruns the drain cock hole. Evidently the fix is to precisely center the piston which will require rethreading a small part of the piston rod and moving the piston to obtain center position.

I re-packed my QH this evening for shipment back to Accucraft US for this repair and it will be sent tomorrow morning.

If you are interested in seeing and hearing the blow-by problem, I have posted a video at MFS453 on YouTube.

Best Regards to All.
Malcolm


----------

